

Demonizing Edward Snowden - soneca
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2013/06/demonizing-edward-snowden-which-side-are-you-on.html

======
uvdiv
The article misattributes this quote:

    
    
        An unnamed senior Administration official joined the Snowden-bashing 
        chorus, telling reporters, “Mr. Snowden’s claim that he is 
        focussed on supporting transparency, freedom of the press, and 
        protection of individual rights and democracy is belied by the 
        protectors he has potentially chosen: China, Russia, Cuba, Venezuela, 
        and Ecuador. His failure to criticize these regimes suggests that his 
        true motive throughout has been to injure the national security of 
        the U.S., not to advance Internet freedom and free speech.”
    

This wasn't some "unnamed senior Administration official"; it was the White
House spokesman, Jay Carney, speaking in this afternoon's press briefing. It's
an official statement of the White House. Here's the video and transcript:

[http://www.whitehouse.gov/photos-and-
video/video/2013/06/24/...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/photos-and-
video/video/2013/06/24/press-briefing#transcript)

